# My current mouse family



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

These are my wonderful mouses Suki and Twix! Suki is black with a white stripe on her face, and Twix is a pied caramel color. Trying to upload photos, but computer won't let me, I'll keep trying!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

This is the uploaded pic!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Nope sorry didn't work... help?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Are you using a photo host? You upload your photos to them, and then select the format for forums, copy and paste to the forum. Use Open Tab to hold your Forum post open in Compose, then click on the bookmark for the host (I use Image Shack) then you can use the browse button to select your photo, load it for transfer, select format for Forum, copy (Ctrl C), click tab for Forum compose window, copy photo (Ctrl V), and that does it. It sounds complicated, and felt very proud the first time I managed to do it successfully, and my son got very impatient with me, but if I can do it, so can you.

Maybe someone else can explain it better, I don't know.


----------

